# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Certifier requirements for termites

## Maginty

I am required to provide the following to my certifier ...    Require certification from a qualified pest controller to the effect that termite protection measures have been implemented into the building construction in accordance with AS3660.1-2000 and Clause B1.4 of the BCA    Its for a finished residential CDC extension .. I am an owner builder.     Old part is on brick piers with antcapping, and the new part is uni peers with built-in antcaps.    Question is I dont think its necessary to use any sort of chemical treatment as well, as a building code says I need physical barrier and using materials which are termite resistant is sufficient.   Im in NSW   Thoughts ?    Regards.

----------


## Bedford

If it complies with   

> AS3660.1-2000 and Clause B1.4 of the BCA

   you should be able to sign a Statuary Declaration stating so. 
Talk to your Certifier, I have been successful doing that.

----------


## toooldforthis

> I am required to provide the following to my certifier ...   “ Require certification from a qualified* pest controller* to the effect that termite protection measures have been implemented into the building construction in accordance with AS3660.1-2000 and Clause B1.4 of the BCA”   …

  this is not quite correct in that a building surveyor can be qualified for to inspect for termite control as well. 
I just had this debate with a r/e agent. 
a controller is someone qualified to spray etc for termites, this isn't a necessary qualification for inspections. 
but it sounds like you are across the requirements anyway - just thought I would mention it in case you need an independent assessment.

----------


## Maginty

Fair enough...thanks

----------


## intertd6

> I am required to provide the following to my certifier ...   “ Require certification from a qualified pest controller to the effect that termite protection measures have been implemented into the building construction in accordance with AS3660.1-2000 and Clause B1.4 of the BCA”    It’s for a finished residential CDC extension .. I am an owner builder.     Old part is on brick piers with antcapping, and the new part is uni peers with built-in antcaps.    Question is I don’t think it’s necessary to use any sort of chemical treatment as well, as a building code says I need physical barrier and using materials which are termite resistant is sufficient.   I’m in NSW   Thoughts ?    Regards.

  A licenced pest controller is only needed for when pesticides are used, your certifier hasn't asked for the other  half the options explained in plain English as required for them to verify the installation of termite barriers as required by the BCA to issue a Occupation Certificate.
inter

----------


## Maginty

Thanks.

----------

